# Question for the experts-



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mice or small birds---birds most likely---I, However,am not an expert---just been around for a while--Mike---


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> Mice or small birds---birds most likely---I, However,am not an expert---just been around for a while--Mike---


Nice way of saying we are just plain old:laughing:

I would guess mice before birds, but again I am no expert but I also have "been around awhile":wink:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You and I were born the same year----I was once told I looked 'weathered'


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

My guess would be squirrels


----------



## polaris (Sep 17, 2011)

So why would there be 1/2 inch balls of insulation at the hole, 12ft above any source of insulation?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

They are probably making a nest.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> You and I were born the same year----I was once told I looked 'weathered'


That's a nice way of putting it.:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

epson said:


> My guess would be squirrels


mine too:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Has anyone gone up in the attic and looked??


----------



## picflight (Aug 25, 2011)

I would suspect spiders.
I have been around for a while, not too old and an expert.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The OP is still waiting for a 'balls of insulation' expert.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

It really doesn’t matter which critter is stealing your insulation, your ridge vent has been breached. 

If your not comfortable on the roof and don’t want to DIY then call a roofer.


----------



## polaris (Sep 17, 2011)

*oh'mike*Thanks for the reply.
As stated in the OP I have been in the attics numerous times, BUT-_

....I have been in the attics and haven't really seen anything. But that part of the attic below the hole is a sunroom and it's roof is perpendicular to the main roof, and as such is closed off from the main attic by the main roof's plywood...

_Also, as you say, I am hoping someone else has had this experience with the insulation at the hole, and could help me with what type problem I am combating.

Thanks


----------



## polaris (Sep 17, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> It really doesn’t matter which critter is stealing your insulation, your ridge vent has been breached.
> 
> If your not comfortable on the roof and don’t want to DIY then call a roofer.


Bats are nocturnal, Flying squirrels are nocturnal, chipmunks Diurnal, Birds diurnal, Squirrels Diurnal, etc.
So it does matter on when to close the "breach",
otherwise I will have created another problem.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

polaris said:


> Bats are nocturnal, Flying squirrels are nocturnal, chipmunks Diurnal, Birds diurnal, Squirrels Diurnal, etc.
> So it does matter on when to close the "breach",
> otherwise I will have created another problem.


You said you looked in the attic and seen nothing. 

If something was living up there evidence of that should be easy to spot (or smell). It looks to me that something is pulling insulation out of the attic for a nest somewhere else. 

This problem sounds to be at least a year old. Don’t you think it’s time to call somebody??? 

You’re not going to fix this with binoculars. 

Oh, by the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## polaris (Sep 17, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> You said you looked in the attic and seen nothing.
> 
> If something was living up there evidence of that should be easy to spot (or smell). It looks to me that something is pulling insulation out of the attic for a nest somewhere else.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome!
As stated in the OP- I have been in the attics during the day. I can not see into that perpendicular attic because the plywood of the main roof has that attic(above the sunroom) closed off. 
Do I think it's time to call someone? No. I will fix the
breach of the rooof vent with 1/4 inch hardware cloth
once I figure out what it is. I do not want to trap bats or flying squirrels or anything else in my attic. 
This is a DIY forum, right? If I am losing the battle I will call reinforcements. 
Thanks


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I suspect rodents such as squirrel, chipmunks, roof rats (don’t know what area you’re in) as opposed to flying pests due to the insul balls that you’re finding. It happens because of nesting and their nature to rip and tear. You don’t mention hearing noises in the ceiling and typically rodents make noises so until you actually see what it is, we still won’t know for sure. I suspect that there is insulation in both attics/roof spaces? Can you smell odors at the opening, such as urine, musk, etc? Look for hairs, feathers, etc caught on edges around the opening; shine a light (led’s are very direct beams) into opening to look for same. Are there dark smudges on edges from body oils (rats, bats)? This sounds like a tough one to solve; we need to know what it is before proceeding.


----------

